# Why is it that my tegu poops on me every time



## Lochlan (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey why is it that my tegu poops on me every time I take him out of his cage I hold him for about 20 minutes and then he poops on me could it just be a habit or he knows that if he poops on me that I'll put him back in his cage? And he is really good about when I pick him up and crawling around me with no fear it just when I set him on the ground he goes "wild" and won't let me pick him up he will squirm and run as well as breath hard but as soon as I do get ahold of him he stops should I hold on to him (not tight) to show that he can't get away with it because it's more of a tantrum for he isn't scared should I do the same is I have been dining and just let him run from me for 30 minutes get him to walk on something or should I just pick him up lightly?


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm scared to death that he'll drop his tail


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Lochlan, Wonder if you're reaching down to pick pick him up? This can be frightening to them.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 7, 2020)

Alpha used to do the poop thing and I thought it was kinda a defence mechanism too....... but I personally think its just because they'd rather not poop in their house.

how old is your Tegu?

I think you're still probably building bridges and although hes not totally scared of you, he still is trying to limit contact until he definitely knows he can trust you. when Alpha did this I held him firm to my body so he had a firm base and talked in a calming voice whilst trying to tickle his head which I know he liked....... but not easy to do whilst having a Tegu thrashing to get away......lol

I know others will have done the opposite and allowed their Tegu to lead the way, I don't really think there's a right OR wrong way..... It just all boils down to time and building trust.


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 8, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Hi Lochlan, Wonder if you're reaching down to pick pick him up? This can be frightening to them.


No I sit down and then scoop under Neath


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 8, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Alpha used to do the poop thing and I thought it was kinda a defence mechanism too....... but I personally think its just because they'd rather not poop in their house.
> 
> how old is your Tegu?
> 
> ...


He is three or four months old. And thank you for your time, yeah It might have to do with trust because he is young but like I said he trusts me in every other aspect he is in a tank about the size of a 75 gallon for now I have already built a 5ft by 7ft by 3 ft enclosure/bed frame in which I take the top off and let him walk around in with me sitting in it with him and he crawls on me and next to me with no problem for about an hour while I do homework, it's just when he's on the floor he runs.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 8, 2020)

They are funny and it does feel like 2 steps forward and 1 step back on occasion...... I still think your time will come so stay calm and carry on what you're doing...... Remember they are changing from top of the food chain to top predator all in the first year and also round it off with raging hormones as they enter into adolescence/adulthood

I know Alpha took probably the full year to settle and be totally comfortable with me and from time to time it is still on his terms.

Yes Alpha is a Colombian and yes they are supposed to be less friendly and yes he is the only one I've had or seen to compare with but my experience and research over the past 3 years leads me to this conclusion.


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 8, 2020)

Ok thank you this does answer my question


----------



## Adramelec (Jan 15, 2020)

Lochlan said:


> I'm scared to death that he'll drop his tail


Tegus don't drop their Tail, so don't worry about that.
Maybe you should try more ways to lift him up, mine likes it, when he lies on my complete Forearm.. but if i hold him on my Hands he goes crazy.
About the Pooping, it could be, because he crampes up when you lift him.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (Jan 15, 2020)

All reptiles do not want to poop in there area so that’s why he goes when removed from his habitat my tegu has my whole apartment to roam but my bedroom is his territory so he goes to the bathroom in the bathroom or living room my bearded dragon will not go in my apartment at all I have to take him outside or give him a bath for him to go also my tegu is uncomfortable being held though he is very tame and loves massages but I understand why they are uncomfortable being held they feel unbalanced and out of control when taken off the ground I just lay on the floor or bed with him to pet and massage him he completely trusts me


----------

